# Bluetooth Radio



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

I seem to remember the Peugeot cab for the Bailey being specced as having bluetooth. Certainly the Peugeot manual makes reference to this. Does anyone know if it has this functionality? If so, how do I access it? I would really like to be able to play music from my phone through the stereo.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

As far as I am aware they talked with forked tongue.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

The vehicle used for the Approach range specifically my 745 does not have blue tooth, i suspect the radio installed was a lower spec for cost purposes. 
I have tried at length to resolve this issue as i want to connect my ipod / iphone, i am now looking at installing a JVC head unit which means obtaining a replacement facia plate, and i may lose the streering controls. 
However i am not to bothered about the steering controls as i get the co pilot to do the tuning & music selection.

Paddy.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Have you looked at anything the peugeot main dealer could supply? Also i used to have a dension interface, i wonder if one of those would do the job?


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I tried the main dealer and he suggested I did not bother with any Peugeot offers. He recommended a local specialist who had closed.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am investigating Dension options. I will report back if any progress.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

There are after market units that will make use of the cd multi changer capability of the radio.
I fitted one to my Bailey 2 years ago and instantly got the Ipod interface working through the Aux input. Connect2 was the make if I remember correctly.
I am still trying to get Peugeot to enable the cd changer so that I can use the steering wheel controls so I'm unable to verify that it works completely.

What I have done in the mean time is get off ebay a Bluetooth to Ipod interface so that I can now connect wirelessly to the radio.

Just want the steering controls to work now.

Pete


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Pete,

Is this the company you refer to?

https://www.connects2.co.uk/

I have looked at the website but I am struggling a bit to see what I need to order. I searched on Peugeot and Boxer but there are no products displayed.

I don't need steering wheel controls, I have an iPod, but would prefer to play from my Samsung Galaxy S3. I also have all my music as MP3's on a 16gb stick in my Volvo which I could easily clone.

So I guess what I therefore need is either something to play from my phone via either the 3.5mm jack or the micro USB socket. Or the other option is being able to play from and control a USB stick.

Any chance you could point me in the right direction of what I need to buy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, my bailey is 2 years old now so not sure what the radio in yours is but suspect they haven't changed it yet. Its a Clarion if I remember rightly an RD3 derivative.
This would work for you I think: interface

You could always give the seller a ring.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Excellent thanks.

Is the brand of the radio obvious from the front, or do I need to pop it out of the dash to find out? If I do, I assume I need to put something long and thin in to the holes on the front?

Thanks


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I worked it out from the functionality and then took a punt on it being that type. They are made by a number that include vdo, blaupunkt and clarion. All should work the same. Just check that you have a cd interface on the back and there are loads of pics online to work out what you have got.

Halfords sell the tool for getting the radio out and yes it is two bent bits of wire but they have a cut out at the tips to latch on to the radio so that you can pull it out


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ta, I will have a go and report back.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

*Bluetooth radio*

I took out the Peugeot radio and put in a double din fascia with a Kenwood DX4210DAB radio. It came with full Bluetooth for the phone and a connecting cable for an Iphone as well as a cable with a USB socket which I can use for playing music from SD cards. The Iphone comes up in a media play menu. The radio also has built in satnav (Garmin) which allows you to add POI's such as CC and CCC sites.
There are controllable speaker outputs, two of which I have routed to the back of the van in the fixed be area where I have also put an isolator switch to turn radio off when in bed. It plays mp3 discs too and DVDs if you feel like watching something in the cab (when parked of course!) rather than get the Avtex out.
You can use the screen as a screen for the reversing cameras but I haven't changed from my rearview mirror one.
Its got DAB but on the move I find the Analog is more reliable. A small adapter harness bought from a place in Bristol allows all of the steering wheel controls to work as normal.
I'm very pleased with all of it and it looks good on the dash.
I have the old Peugeot radio if anyone wants one. Plays mp3 discs but no Bluetooth!
John


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Bluetooth radio*



jrodger said:


> I took out the Peugeot radio and put in a double din fascia with a Kenwood DX4210DAB radio. It came with full Bluetooth for the phone and a connecting cable for an Iphone as well as a cable with a USB socket which I can use for playing music from SD cards. The Iphone comes up in a media play menu. The radio also has built in satnav (Garmin) which allows you to add POI's such as CC and CCC sites.
> There are controllable speaker outputs, two of which I have routed to the back of the van in the fixed be area where I have also put an isolator switch to turn radio off when in bed. It plays mp3 discs too and DVDs if you feel like watching something in the cab (when parked of course!) rather than get the Avtex out.
> You can use the screen as a screen for the reversing cameras but I haven't changed from my rearview mirror one.
> Its got DAB but on the move I find the Analog is more reliable. A small adapter harness bought from a place in Bristol allows all of the steering wheel controls to work as normal.
> ...


If you had 2 mins and could post a photo of the front and a photo of the back of the OEM radio with any manufacturer information that would be a real help to me.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi i have just removed the factory fit unit and installed a JVC KD-R741BT unit and it works superbly, has many functions that i wanted. I am now working on an adaptor for the steering controls, when i get one i will update.

PF13
Photos of the original unit detail attached for you.

Paddy


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats an RD3 radio, the cd interface is on the left of the lowest socket, 8 pins, the socket is divided into 3 parts and all 3 parts will interlock together or plugged in seperately. The middle one is for hands free telephone. The far right one is an aux input and can be used instead of the cd changer.

I bought a CTAPGIPOD010.2 from Connects for mine via ebay


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Paddy 7 can i be really cheeky and ask what the front looks like? Trying to ascertain if my oem head unit is the same as yours in which case i can easily buy the parts based on the info on here. Van in storage you see and not going there til weekend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

PF13

Here are some pics for you
Hope it works as not tried adding links on this forum before
































John


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

*Bluetooth*

PF13
Guess it didn't work
Please look at 
http://ssusers.com/van/photo1 .JPG
and photo2 .JPG
up to photo4 .jpg
John


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

*Bluetooth*

One more try








Got some spaces wrong in the filenames sorry
photo 1.JPG etc
John


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a JVC DAB unit fitted by a car audio firm...they supplied a facia, the radio and the adaptor to make the steering wheel controls work. Total cost £229 fitted. Looks like it grew there!

They supplied and fitted a DAB aerial and replaced the Bailey aerial with an upright one which the technician said was a problem because the original was too close to the bodywork of the window rake on the van.

It works a treat with much better reception than the original unit including very good DAB reception.

Hope this helps


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, so thank you all for all your help so far.

My headunit is the same at the front as the one pictured by jrodger, so without taking it out we have identified that it is a Delphi F250.

I looked at the ebay listing referred to by Pete 4x4 and then rang the vendor. Unfortunately their feedback was that the manufacturer does not sell an interface to work with this radio.

So, can I just confirm with Pete 4x4 that I am undestanding properly what you wrote? You bought the Connects 2 item number "CTAPGIPOD010.2 from Connects for mine via ebay and it works? And your radio is the same as the OEM one pictured by jrodger on the second page of this thread?

If the answers to both the above are yes then I will also purchase with confidence. Hopefully this thread will also answer the questions of anyone else wanting an aux-in on the standard head unit.

Thanks again for all the useful help and patience.

PF13


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

PF13 said:


> Ok, so thank you all for all your help so far.
> 
> My headunit is the same at the front as the one pictured by jrodger, so without taking it out we have identified that it is a Delphi F250.
> 
> ...


Yep thats what I did but so far I have not got the steering wheel controls to work as the peugeot scanner cannot talk to the radio.

I have used an Ipod and and Iphone 4,4S & a 5 with it plus a bluetooth to Ipod interface.

It works for me but the only risk is that the software in the radio has changed or the connects2 firmware is different.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Not advertising - just recommendation!

If you pop into your local Halfords right now you might pick up a bargain on a car stereo.

They've just updated their displays and there's ex-display ones going cheap.

Just picked up a Bluetooth JVC unit at a great price from my local branch.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

OK so it has been a while, but I have been busy and been away and still having some fun and games with the radio.

I purchased the connects 2 unit we discussed earlier in the thread but got the equivalent unit for simple phono line in and out rather than the iPod version. This was I am told identical in all the connections.

I have removed the radio and it is a delphi f250 as we thought. All good so far. The unit had 2 large rectangular plugs at the bottom which connect speakers, power etc... It then has a slightly different rectangular plug at the top which seems to have markings for aux r, aux l, mute, tel etc.... I unplugged this lead and then tried to plug in the connects 2 unit.

The unit comes with a square plug which fits in the slot at the end of rectangle marked with AFl, AFr, Din, Dout but then the unit does not function. It would seem more logical that it would fit at the end of the rectangle where the markings are Aux R, Aux L and Aux common but it won't plug there. I tried playing music through it but nothing came out, and tried the media button but it just says no media installed.

At a bit of a loss now, so hopefully someone can help.

I will try and post some pics.

PF


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Picture*

Here is the picture of the where the connects 2 unit will plug in....


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

And here is the picture of the connection key:


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi - I've been delving into this wierd world with my motorhome recently trying to get steering controls to work with an aftermarket head unit.
One of the most useful things I found was on the Connects2 website and that's the installation instructions that download as a pdf file after you click on the illustration of the product.
If you look up the part that you've bought, it mentions that you need to select the cd multi changer mode or source - but I expect you already knew that :wink:


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think that is what i was doing by pressing media, unless i am missing something?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

With that unit plugged in you should now be able to press media and cycle through CD to AUX.
If you have aux displayed then it should work. The Connect unit needs to plug in that end as it has to get 12v otherwise it won't power up properly.

Edit: Can't remeber if it is media you press but whatever you press to select cd if you press it again then you get Aux.

That worked on mine.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, so I will have another go at this, just to confirm a couple of things:

Pete - Did you definately plug the unit in where I have indicated in the photos? There is no other connection to the connects2 I can see, is that correct? Also, what about the rectangular plug which now does not fit in, what did you do with that? You said something in a previous post about it being 3 parts which clip together? I am wondering if the original plug not being in at all has stopped the connects2 from working.....?

PF


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I cut down the original plug for completeness so that I could plug it back in and not lose it but I don't believe it had any connections.
It has to be plugged into that end as it needs 12v as it is meant to talk to the radio over the cd changer bus.
This tells the radio that it has an aux input.
I could not get aux up before I plugged in the Connect unit and I lose the Aux if I unplug it.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Did you ever get it working? 
Mine is working fine and the Bluetooth dongle connected to the connects2 works really well as a means of getting music and satnav from my Hudl onto the radio.
I wonder if the fact that you went for an audio only version is the reason why it doesn\'t work?


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Pete

Sorry for the late reply.

No, I never got it to work. Played around for ages and just never got it to do anything at all. In the end I have given up and chalked it up to experience. I can't return the unit as they told me on the phone that they didn't think it would work.....

They also told me that my unit and your unit were identical in the interface, it was just the inputs which differed, so if your unit worked then mine would.....

Anyway, I have installed a Griffin iTrip transmitter in the top glove box, and then fitted a 12v hub under the dash above the radio. I run the itrip and a phone charger from this hub along with my sat nav cable (which comes out very neatly from a hole in the dash intended for a climate control sensor which is not fitted). Also I run the tyrePal charger from it. I have then powered the hub from the back of the 12v socket with a little black toggle switch to turn it all on and off.

After all the hassle of the Connects2, I am quite pleased with this little install and good to get soldering again (soldered joints are so much better than crimped).

PF


----------

